# Happy Thanksgiving!



## Sprung (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone! 

How are you spending your day today? Or, if you're reading this afterwards, how did you spend your Thanksgiving?

Church this morning, then when the scalloped potatoes come out of the oven, we're packaging them up and driving about 2 hours to have dinner with a group of friends. We might stay overnight and return sometime tomorrow, but we're not sure yet. Our family is all too far away to travel to, but we just saw Katy's parents (they left a week ago) to celebrate our son's 1st birthday and have an early Thanksgiving & Christmas and my parents will be arriving on Saturday to visit for a few days and celebrate the same.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SENC (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy T'day to all!

Hanging out drinking coffee, waiting for temp to rise a bit (still below freezing) before I head out to start heating up oil for frying the turkey. While frying, if the boys are willing to brave the chill we'll shoot some skeet or have some longiron/handiron target practice... if not, I'll slip in and out of the shop. After the big meal, my guess is sleeping on the couch in front of a fire and a ballgame.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 28, 2013)

kids grandkids, mother, and a few strays that have no place to go- I think the total is 19 now- Kathie cooked 7 punkin pies, 3 apple,caramel sauce and set the table yesterday - there will be plenty of food(turkey is soaking in brine) and company- only shop time I will get is early AM- She likes to put on a big meal- Me- I am kitchen slave for the day..........
Picture is the lull before the storm!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 28, 2013)

Going to my son's house about an hour away (not really that far just winding Vt. roads) wife is bring the dressing, green bean casserole, and her famous maple sweetened apple pie. Daughter in law is cooking 1/2 of the 44 lb fresh turkey I got from the farm next door.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 28, 2013)

Hanging out with my sister in new york, she's cooking a turkey with all the trimmings for her hubby and me and a few friends. My sis and her hubby are both actors so I imagine the friends are too, should be fun hanging out with stage people again. Nice small gathering. Happy thanks giving to all!
Edit: went to go see them blowing up the balloons for the thanksgiving day parade last nite. It was raining so I did not bring my good camera as it was raining a little, but took a couple pics with my cell phone. Pretty cool, a big event for the new yawkers! They had big semi trucks from linde gas full of helium to fill them. Ok this was pretty cool and something I can scratch off the bucket list.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 28, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Hanging out with my sister in new york, she's cooking a turkey with all the trimmings for her hubby and me and a few friends. My sis and her hubby are both actors so I imagine the friends are too, should be fun hanging out with stage people again. Nice small gathering. Happy thanks giving to all!
> Edit: went to go see them blowing up the balloons for the thanksgiving day parade last nite. It was raining so I did not bring my good camera as it was raining a little, but took a couple pics with my cell phone. Pretty cool, a big event for the new yawkers! They had big semi trucks from linde gas full of helium to fill them. Ok this was pretty cool and something I can scratch off the bucket list.
> 
> View attachment 35932 View attachment 35933 View attachment 35934


Although I could be in NYC in a few hours I have spent my life so far avoiding the place. Your post are making me think that may have been a mistake. It really does not sound that bad.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevin (Nov 28, 2013)

sprucegum said:


> Although I could be in NYC in a few hours I have spent my life so far avoiding the place. Your post are making me think that may have been a mistake. It really does not sound that bad.



NYC is not that much different than Happy, Texas probably. Except that NYC has 12,205.99 TIMES the population of Happy. So NYC is like cramming 12205.99 Happy's into 468.5 square miles. When you consider that Happy has an area of 1.1 square miles, that's cramming 13426.589 square miles into just 468.5 square miles. That wouldn't be very congested would it? Yeah Dave, NYC is probably just a nice rural atmosphere cram packed into a mega metroplis with 8.3 million people with each having 0.000056 square miles of elbow room. I'll stay here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Nov 28, 2013)

We're going to my niece's about an hour and something away and enjoy watching the Cowgirls get they ass whupped. . Taking food and lots of clothes. Happy turkey day all.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 28, 2013)

sprucegum said:


> Although I could be in NYC in a few hours I have spent my life so far avoiding the place. Your post are making me think that may have been a mistake. It really does not sound that bad.


After living in the Detroit area and going into the bombed out berute ish areas of the city, new york is nothing. New York is a blast! A true cultural mix, so much to see and do. I remember visiting here when I was 15...... almost 40 years ago.....and it was so much fun then. Summer is the best time to visit NY for sure. Yes real estate is a premium here, little one bedroom apartments with tiny kitchens are worth millions. I took some pics of my sisters place, it's tiny but very cool, it's just a different lifestyle, they don't need cars, they walk everywhere and carry their packages, in some ways it's healthier. It's just a different lifestyle and culture, New Yorkers wouldn't have it any other way. Man stuff is expensive here though, a bottle of coffee cream I buy for $3 in NY cost $5.50

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving!

Hopefully I'll have some time between filling Early Black Friday sales from the website to eat! Or maybe the site can have a 'problem' while I'm eating.....





Scott (might be a good idea) B

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass (Nov 28, 2013)

I hope you all have a great day and eat well. I know I will!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 28, 2013)

Hanging out here at the house. My daughter and FIL are coming over this afternoon for seafood gumbo. LOL
A unanimous choice!
Turkey dinner is this Saturday when my son's family comes into town. Lots to be thankful full for sure

HAPPY THANKSGIVING to all my Woodbarter friends!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rdnkmedic (Nov 28, 2013)

Going to my Moms house in a little while for dinner. Nothing fancy. No big travel plans. She lives the next county over. Probably will bring Biscuit a treat. He needs some Thanksgiving too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 28, 2013)

I just found what Xmas present I,m going to get my wife for Christmas. I,m using my niece,s iPad 4G and this thing is too cool. I can,t believe all the stuff it can do. I Ned to get one for myself too. I,m using the touchpad keyboard so I,m not switching back to use apostrophes just using the coma, but it also has a wireless keyboard I just haven,t figured out how to turn it on. My wife is gonna love this though. my SIL sells them so I,m. Gonna give it to her Friday. I played around a little with it and love Mac already.

Back to the finger food and game. . . .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rdnkmedic (Nov 28, 2013)

I use Mel's ipad all the time for WB. It's really easy and the new software is much more ipad friendly. She will love it.


----------



## Shagee415 (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving WB peeps. I'm stuck offshore this year for the holidays but I'm still grateful for everything and everyone in my life.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BarbS (Nov 28, 2013)

A stay-at-home, by-0urselves day, with Mama cooking the turkey. I'm now letting it all settle before hitting the shop to work on Christmas presents. Our temps are due to drop into the mid-twenties for highs next week, and George is having eye surgery Wednesday, so these three days are my last ditch effort to get caught up on all I'd planned to do! It's a beautiful, sunny day, and I'm ever so thankful for my family, me health, and my workshop! Happy Thanksgiving, everyone.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Kevin (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks for pulling the oil/gas out of the ocean floor for us Jarrod. That's hard work and we appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## drycreek (Nov 29, 2013)

A belated happy Thanksgiving, and we are doing the big meal tomorrow one son is coming in the other is working but all will be good.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

